# Orcas spotted swimming off the coast of Cornwall



## Tim Harrison (6 May 2021)

Orcas spotted swimming off coast of Cornwall | ITV News
					

Two orca whales have been seen off the coast of West Cornwall. | ITV News West Country




					www.itv.com


----------



## zozo (6 May 2021)

Lately, I came across an article about a Great White on its way to Europe...  It's a tagged Shark they are following with GPS...









						Great White shark heading to the UK as beast crosses Atlantic
					

The 17-foot predator called Nukumi has been tracked moving across the ocean and might be coming this way




					www.cornwalllive.com


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 May 2021)

This world and especially our oceans, are far more mysterious than we often give them credit for. There is absolutely no reason why we do not have Great Whites off the coast of Britain. The water temp is fine and we have large colonies of seals for them to predate. There are various theories as to why not but no one really knows. It's something that has confounded marine biologists for decades.

This confirmed sighting of orca's is really exciting and corroborates what many have reported in the past but without evidence. Who knows they may be part of an established pod that could have been swimming in our coastal waters all along. I like to think Great Whites have similarly been here all the time too but so far reported sightings (and there have been more than a few) have been dismissed for lack of supporting evidence.


----------



## mort (6 May 2021)

What next, a walrus in wales

That is certainly very far south for orca. I know there is a resident pod off Scotland but didn't think they ventured much further down.


----------



## John q (6 May 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> Who knows they may be part of an established pod that could have been swimming in our coastal waters all along.


More than likely tim, the article suggests these are part of the west coast community pod, that group of 8 are occasionally spotted off the coast of Ireland and Scotland. That being the case there's no reason why they wouldn't pop down Cornwall for a spot of sightseeing.


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 May 2021)

mort said:


> What next, a walrus in wales
> 
> That is certainly very far south for orca. I know there is a resident pod off Scotland but didn't think they ventured much further down.


Kinda counter intuitive and paradoxical. According to climate change boffins they should be migrating northwards.


----------



## John q (6 May 2021)

From the limited reading I've done it could well be that the whales occasionally benefit from warmer waters, one hypothesis that was recently offered suggested the warmer water assisted in their molting process, and could be one of the many reasons they migrate.


----------



## zozo (6 May 2021)

I see a new aquascape coming up!?


----------



## milla (6 May 2021)

They could be following the tuna thats been reported of the cornish coast.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 May 2021)

and this crappy weather than doesnt seem to warm up this year


----------



## ScaperJoe (6 May 2021)

Meanwhile, I’ve got french boats off the coast of Jersey, but that’s not unheard of 😁


----------



## PARAGUAY (6 May 2021)

The cornish coastguard " need a bigger boat"


----------



## sparkyweasel (7 May 2021)

ScaperJoe said:


> Meanwhile, I’ve got french boats off the coast of Jersey, but that’s not unheard of 😁


The French have threatened to make it like a re-run of the Battle of Trafalgar. 

Hmm, perhaps not the best idea,


----------



## not called Bob (7 May 2021)

mort said:


> What next, a walrus in wales
> 
> That is certainly very far south for orca. I know there is a resident pod off Scotland but didn't think they ventured much further down.


I have seen orca in the tropics and the artic/antartic, there’s no reason to not have them here, depending on what type, they are split into type A, B etc, partly on body characteristics and partly on diet, seal hunters don’t tend to eat fish for instance.  these ones are normally seen between Scotland and farces, with one of them being the famous John Coe


milla said:


> They could be following the tuna thats been reported of the cornish coast.


The UK used to have a massive Tuna fishery, with a awful lot landed in ports like Hull, we got too good and hunted them to commercial extension, Norway has a 3t quota, here they are not allowed to be landed with out MMO permission, but seen them in large schools all around the UK, so that protection will probably get lifted soon


----------



## PARAGUAY (7 May 2021)

Suppose those huge container ships which had a production factory on board did the overfishing damage rather than the small community fishing fleets what had generations of families sustaining those local economys


----------



## dw1305 (10 May 2021)

Hi all, 


PARAGUAY said:


> Suppose those huge container ships which had a production factory on board did the overfishing damage


It goes <"back to the 1930's"> but they were already in decline because of the demise of the Herring shoals.

cheers Darrel


----------

